# Ellen Whitaker



## bongo-girl (11 January 2013)

What ever happened to Ellen?  One minute she was everywhere, the golden girl of British show jumping, and now I don't see hide or hair of her in the main equestrian press.  Tried googling her and all I got was some out of date webpages and stuff about her engagement to 'Superman' being called off!


----------



## harlequinwalk (11 January 2013)

I wondered this a few months ago and found she had entered some competitions at HOYS in 2012 but agree its odd that she seems to have disappeared a bit really.


----------



## georgiegirl (11 January 2013)

The last I had heard is she had been done for drink driving, fallen out with her Dad and moved up Scotland way somewhere??

I must say prior to any of this happening I only ever knew of her as a nice quiet rider and the above all came as a bit of a shock! Maybe more to it all than meets the eye though, who knows??!


----------



## MillionDollar (11 January 2013)

She now has her own yard (as she fell out with her dad) and has basically had to re-build her string.  She was at HOYS, got there on a wild card which she did not like. She also split up with her Hollywood actor OH which also probably didn't help.

I say good luck to her, I hope she can get some good horses beind her again as she's a lovely rider


----------



## undertheweather (11 January 2013)

Didn't she also fall out with the BS teams coordinator a while back too?


----------



## MillionDollar (11 January 2013)

undertheweather said:



			Didn't she also fall out with the BS teams coordinator a while back too?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, with Team Manager Rob Hoekstra. She and her father don't like the way he runs things, asks too much from horses, tells you what shows to compete at/not compete at, etc. Therefore, will not compete on teams whilst he's manager.


----------



## georgiegirl (11 January 2013)

Yes Rob Hoekstra I believe.....

I too wish her good luck and to get some good horses behind her again. From whatever I have seen of her showjumping she always comes across as a lovely rider.


----------



## georgiegirl (11 January 2013)

MillionDollar said:



			Yeah, with Team Manager Rob Hoekstra. She and her father don't like the way he runs things, asks too much from horses, tells you what shows to compete at/not compete at, etc. Therefore, will not compete on teams whilst he's manager.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough though his managing has certainly worked though?! (in the short term so far at least!)


----------



## CalllyH (11 January 2013)

Nice quiet rider? Lol.


----------



## georgiegirl (11 January 2013)

Certainly the times I have seen her (although perhaps I have missed something!?) but she certainly has seemed quiet yet effective when Ive seen her?


----------



## jhoward (11 January 2013)

CalllyH said:



			Nice quiet rider? Lol.[/QUOTE

i thought this too. 

Click to expand...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (11 January 2013)

Hmm nice and quiet when she's not having a massive tantrum and throwing all her toys out her pram


----------



## Skippys Mum (11 January 2013)

Natwood said:



			Hmm nice and quiet when she's not having a massive tantrum and throwing all her toys out her pram

Click to expand...

^agree!!

She's a bit too whip happy for my liking.


----------



## CalllyH (11 January 2013)

Natwood said:



			Hmm nice and quiet when she's not having a massive tantrum and throwing all her toys out her pram

Click to expand...

On live BBC tv too!


----------



## CalllyH (11 January 2013)

Natwood said:



			Hmm nice and quiet when she's not having a massive tantrum and throwing all her toys out her pram

Click to expand...

iPad randomly repeating itself!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (11 January 2013)

A friend of mine knows her and he said that she is taking time off of the 'main' competition circuit to work on her young ones.

The camera found her at Olympia, which she was hiding away from. She's obviously trying to lay low now


----------



## Springy (12 January 2013)

She is living in Northumberland not far from Hexham still has horses


----------



## MandyMoo (12 January 2013)

georgiegirl said:



			The last I had heard is she had been done for drink driving, fallen out with her Dad and moved up Scotland way somewhere??
		
Click to expand...




MillionDollar said:



			She now has her own yard (as she fell out with her dad) and has basically had to re-build her string. She also split up with her Hollywood actor OH which also probably didn't help.
		
Click to expand...

I also heard this


----------



## Loulou2002 (12 January 2013)

jhoward said:





CalllyH said:



			Nice quiet rider? Lol.[/QUOTE

i thought this too. 

Click to expand...

Me too!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MillionDollar (12 January 2013)

georgiegirl said:



			Funnily enough though his managing has certainly worked though?! (in the short term so far at least!)
		
Click to expand...

It certainly has! I can imagine Ellen and Steven being a bit embarassed


----------



## MillionDollar (12 January 2013)

I would say she can be quiet when she needs to be. Take Ladina B for example, how many riders could have ridden that mare and got the results she got!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rWBOTHXaGI

I certainly think she is a very good sjer


----------



## guesstimation (12 January 2013)

I was wondering where she was.  Does that mean her ex is now single he's yummy!!


----------



## ridefast (23 December 2013)

I was just wondering what had happened to her


----------



## TrasaM (23 December 2013)

Which section of the family does Louise fit into? There are so many of then I've lost track plus more and more keep popping out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jo_x (23 December 2013)

Someone I know in her area said they had seen more of her in the last year or two than they had in ages, lots of young horses jumping newc/fox double clears so I imagine she will be back!


----------



## MillionDollar (23 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Which section of the family does Louise fit into? There are so many of then I've lost track plus more and more keep popping out of the woodwork.
		
Click to expand...

Louise is John and Clare's daughter and obviously Robert's sister. She has always been more involved in riding the youngsters. They also have Joanne, but don't think she does much with the horses.

Ellen has lots of nice youngsters at the moment!


----------



## Pigeon (23 December 2013)

lol I was about to post this!


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

I had wondered what happen to her as she no been out and about at the big competitions recently


----------



## FabioandFreddy (23 December 2013)

now not engaged to Hollywood superstar and imagine her driving ban may have had an impact on her getting out and about!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (23 December 2013)

does she still have ladina b? i always thought she rode her really well


----------



## Jo_x (23 December 2013)

LittleRocketRider said:



			does she still have ladina b? i always thought she rode her really well
		
Click to expand...

I read on UKSJ that she was put down last christmas due to complications from septicaemia


----------



## Pigeon (24 December 2013)

To be honest it sounds like she's had a terrible time of it recently


----------

